# Compress .mp3 file size



## mrtechnique (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a client who wants an .mp3 file put on a Flash page. I have a small sound loop on there already, but he wants to use a song which is around three minutes long. The file size of the .mp3 is 8 MB. How can I shrink the file size so it doesn't take too long to load. I'm using Flash MX 2004.


----------

